# Steel city reptile expo. Washington PA



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Any one going?


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

I might. Doesn't look like many frogs from the vendor list. Does anyone know how the market might be for frogs?
Thanks!


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

So far me and Alpha Pro breeders are the only two frog vendors who are going to be there. 

The last show I was the only frog person. It is a pretty big show. Last show they had 1300-1400 people through the door. 

I would actually love a chance to pick your brain about these milos of mine if you stop down


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

hey chop how far is this show from nyc? and how big is it vendor wise? does anyone have any links to the shows main page so i can read up about it? of course im there mainly for the frogs but i am also into a lot of other stuff.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

How far from NYC... i can honestly say I have no clue on that one. 

Steel City Reptile Expo

Here is a link to the show. It is a pretty big show and there will atleast be two frog vendors there. Possibly three


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Well I seenits about 6 hours from me so I'll prob pass this time and better plan for the next one with some friends. But take lots of pics and tell me how it is.


----------



## Rski (Jan 25, 2010)

I plan on going. It's a bummer there are only going to be 2 frog vendors... I was hoping to get some info on vents...


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Up to three now. Possible 4.

How many vendors do you need to get some information on vents


----------



## garweft (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey, if I take a brom pup, an intermedius tad, and an old copy of reptiles with an article on darts can I be considered a frog vendor too?

Or will the table full of snakes throw that out the window?

I'll be there.... and I'll even be wearing pants this time!!


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

garweft said:


> Hey, if I take a brom pup, an intermedius tad, and an old copy of reptiles with an article on darts can I be considered a frog vendor too?
> 
> Or will the table full of snakes throw that out the window?
> 
> I'll be there.... and I'll even be wearing pants this time!!


 
Thank god for pants.

i think you may need to bring a fruit fly culture too and then you will definately be a dart frog vendor  

Heck if you play nice I will even loan you one


----------

